# CWMU Moose areas?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 10 moose points and have been applying for the Cache tag. It is obvious that I will probably never draw that tag. Have been considering applying for an easier to draw tag, perhaps a CWMU. Can anybody recommend any that they know of or have had experience with? I understand that I will probably not get a monster bull, but it would still be better than applying for something that I will probably never draw...

Thanks!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Same boat with 15 points. Have been checking out CWMU's as well. Easier to find bad reviews then good for sure. You can make a guess of the "good ones" by looking at the application numbers. Many of the good ones still need +17 points to draw in the new few years. Less points then that and hello bottleneck and hunting from a wheelchair. Deseret had 58 applicants with 15 or more points...with 2 tags being allocated.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My buddy's sister drew out on a CWMU moose tag last year with 11 points. It was a CWMU near Cache Valley, but I don't recall which one. SJ perhaps? She killed an excellent bull. I think a CWMU might be a good option. I'll look into getting some more info about her hunt for you.


----------



## mgdhunter (Nov 21, 2010)

I have 17 points and was thinking about the very same thing. Any ideas would also be very much appreciated here.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I got my moose on the Skull Crack unit. Odds are bad every where for moose but I will attest to the professionalism of the guys that run the unit, especially the ranch boss. Hard to find a more honest guy and they had a cabin that they put me up in. Tagged my moose on the second day and they packed it out with draft horses. I could not have been more impressed. My bull was 48" and we ate on it for 3 years.

Oh yea.....almost forgot......Skull Crack unit is right up by Huntsville


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Muleskinner...got a pic of that moose to share? Thanks!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Here you go. One of the best days ever with my son and brother. It was taken four years ago.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Only regret I have is not taking it with my bow but to be honest it is a pretty big regret.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1 on skull crack a friend harvested a bull of there in 2011 and we couldnt have been happier with the experiance as attested a first class out fit his bull scored 152 but lost points due to some broken tines i do beleive here is going to be a pic of his bull in the new state record book.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing to regret with that bull! Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

How about some other cwmu's


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I can tell you that we saw several bulls, we were treated first class and Clint and his crew run a good operation and there are several good canyons to hunt. Chances are you will see several nice bull elk and a ton of deer as well. My brother tagged a nice buck on the unit in addition to my moose. You won't hear a bad word about it from me or my brother.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice bull, Mule. Even better seeing your son there with you. Congrats. 

Some CWMU moose hunts are tough simply because the CWMU will not allow you to bring more than one person. You shoot a moose in a hole and it can be more work than 2 guys can manage. Some CWMUs aren't as willing to help you pack out the animal. Also tough to only take one or 2 people with you on you're OIL hunt and enjoy the experience. I do agree though, better to have a tag than a continued Un-suc....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great bull Brent! Hoping one day I can add one to my wall. I had a cow moose permit in 2008 and it's AMAZING how big they are on the ground when you walk up to them. One of the funnest hunts I've been on in UT.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice bull there. congrats.


----------

